# Hello from a Texas Mason in Arlington, VA



## David (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello Brethen,
I am a new member to this site and look forward to reading and posting to the threads.

I am currently on active duty with the Army serving at the Pentagon.   I have been here in the Arlington, VA area since January 2006 and will be returning home to Georgetown, TX in July this year.    

Since I have been here, I joined the rolls of the Scottish Rite and National Sojourners.  The Masonic family is very active in the Virginia, Maryland and D.C. areas.  I have also visited some historical Masonic sites, my favorites are the George Washington National Masonic Memorial in Alexandria, VA, The Grand Lodge of Pennsyvania in Philadelphia, Fredericksburg Lodge #4, Fredericksburg, VA and the Scottish Rite House of the Temple in Washington D.C.  I have participated in the laying of the wreaths at Brother George Washington grave at Mount Vernon on his birthday and at the new vistor center of Brother James Monroe's boyhood home site, as a member of the National Sojourners.  A wonderul experience I will never forget.

I look forward to getting back to Texas in July. 

I am Fraternally yours,

David W. Keithley, 32Â°
San Gaberial Lodge #89, TX
Scottish Rite - Master Craftman,
Valley of Washington
Orient of District of Columbia
National Sojourners, Chapter 364 
Light Horse Harry Lee, Camp - Heroes of '76


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother!  Glad to see you here!


----------



## RJS (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcom to the forum Brother David


----------



## ravickery03 (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother!

I travel to D.C. a lot and would be honored to potentially sit in lodge with you, next trip I will drop you a line.

-Bro Vick


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome Brother! Glad to have you on the forums!


----------



## David (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcome.  Brother Wyndell (Wingnut) thanks again for directing me to this site.

I am Fraternally yours,

David W. Keithley, 32Â°
San Gaberial Lodge #89, TX
Scottish Rite - Master Craftman,
Valley of Washington
Orient of District of Columbia
National Sojourners, Chapter 364 
Light Horse Harry Lee, Camp - Heroes of '76


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 4, 2009)

Well that name looks familiar!!! Welcome to the Site!


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome Brother....I will be traveling to DC in June with a students and I think the Pentagon is one of our stops.  Will let you know if we are and when.  Square Well!


----------



## David (Jan 4, 2009)

*Pentagon visit*

Brother Phillips,

I hope your students enjoy their visit to the Pentagon, a lot of history and some great displays.  I'm leaving at the end of June, but be sure to email me prior to your visit and if I still there, I'll take them up to the Crisis Action Team floor.  This is where we monitor what's happening around the world.

I am Fraternally yours,

David W. Keithley, 32Â°
San Gaberial Lodge #89, TX
Scottish Rite - Master Craftman,
Valley of Washington
Orient of District of Columbia
National Sojourners, Chapter 364 
Light Horse Harry Lee, Camp - Heroes of '76


----------



## rhitland (Jan 4, 2009)

good to have you on


----------

